# SD-45/airwire/trail/track Multi-capability



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

SD-45/airwire/trail/track Multi-capability 
Objectives of the SD-45 Airwire installation: 
A. Self contained RC/battery operation, capable of controlling a second SD45. 
B. RC/battery operation, controlling up to three SD45s from one trail car. 
C. Track power operation of one or more SD45s. 








All objectives were accomplished. For further info, contact me through MLS mail or request here. 

JimC.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

This SD-45 will be on exhibit at HAGRS along with a companion [5328] this weekend. 
JimC.


----------

